# Caribbean Vacations Forums > The Rest of the French West Indies >  >  Nevis Crime

## MartinS

Supreme Court Justice Stephen Breyer was robbed at knifepoint last Thursday at his familys vacation home in the Caribbean island of Nevis, the Associated Press reported.

"Justice Stephen Breyer was robbed last week by a machete-wielding intruder at his vacation home in the West Indies," the AP reported. Supreme Court spokeswoman Kathy Arberg told the AP that "the intruder took about $1,000 in cash and no one was hurt."

----------

